# hour-long Raleigh documentary



## bulldog1935 (Jul 22, 2017)

BBC documentary linked by CR member Bob K. in New Zealand


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 22, 2017)

It's good. It aired in the UK a few months ago.
Well worth a watch!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 22, 2017)

Exellent,thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 22, 2017)

And featuring "Wing Your Heel" on this board and the Wheelmen too!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 23, 2017)

forgot to add, there's also a good discussion of hybrid gearing in the documentary


----------



## wrongway (Jul 24, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> forgot to add, there's also a good discussion of hybrid gearing in the documentary



They talked about that? I watched it on youtube and don't remember it. I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 24, 2017)

wrongway said:


> They talked about that? I watched it on youtube and don't remember it. I'll have to watch it again.



28:00+ the tour of Austria


----------

